# Anybody know this soapmaker?



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

All I can say is "WOW!" Check out the soaps this person makes. No goat milk, though 

http://www.svsoaps.com/

Caroline


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

I want to lick them....


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Kami :rofl


----------



## Blackberry Farm (Jul 7, 2011)

My kids would eat them! Gives new meaning to them "blowing bubbles!"

As an absolute newbie when it comes to making soap, I have to ask.

How in the world do they DO that?


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

In layers in a log mold. The hearts are poured in a columnar mold and then embedded in the soap after it's poured and the stuff on top is made with soap curls, basically non-hardened soap that is probably shaved with something like a cheese slicer then curled and pushed down into the soap. The cupcakes are another story . . . Tisa Witham in Wasilla, Alaska makes those as well as soaps that are decorated with soap curls - her website is http://lavishmesoapbar.com.


----------



## Blackberry Farm (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh Wow!!

I have a lot to learn.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

Now I want cake. I guess I should go take a shower.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh wow very nice!!!!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Anyone seen those boxes before in the last post? I have several soaps that can't ship flat rate unless in boxes, including my curled soaps, I so need a custom clear box like this! Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

They're very pretty, but honestly, that is just too much work for me.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

LOL Cindy. I am right there with you. And how do you make 100 bars like this to sell?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

How do you make anything for a order...you have 3 molds, Vicki molds will actually cut you many more than 100 bars of this soap cut 1 inch like hers are. You obviously use the heart shaped tube molds and have them ready to go first. Make a batch of soap for the first layer, pour into the 3 molds, this will also hold your deviders in the bottom so soap no longer moves from one log to the other, when the soap is nearly set put in your hearts, or rods or whatever you want and pour another color of soap, this holds the heart or rods in place.... next pour set blocks under the sides of your mold so it doesn't poor another flat layer, but a crooked layer...and on and on. You have to be able to figure out how to soap anything your customers want from you. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> You have to be able to figure out how to soap anything your customers want from you. Vicki


No, I don't. :biggrin


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow! She should have a bakery. How in the world do you pipe soap like icing to get the cupcake effect? Seems like it would be difficult to get it to the right consistency for a pastry bag...


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

You just have to get it really thick. And then, frequent stirring keeps it at a good consistency for a while.


----------

